# Corsair H150i Pro RGB macht komische Geräusche



## Sockenpopel (1. Februar 2020)

*Corsair H150i Pro RGB macht komische Geräusche*

Guten Abend liebe PCGH-Community! 

Ich habe mir einen neuen Gaming-PC zusammengestellt und dabei die Corsair H150i Pro RGB verbaut. Heute Mittag habe ich den PC zum ersten Mal gestartet. Alles lief reibungslos und so, wie es sollte. Ich habe den PC vorhin neugestartet und seitdem macht die (ich gehe davon aus) Kühlung komische Geräusche.

Es hört sich so an, als wenn der Lüfter ständig aufdrehen möchte, es ihm aber nicht gelingt. Dieses Geräusch zieht sich auch durch und hört erst auf, wenn ich den PC herunterfahre. Auch beim Hochfahren des PC startet dieses Geräusch erst nach wenigen Sekunden. Kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Kurz etwas zur PC-Zusammensetzung:
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte RTX 2080 Ti Gaming OC
Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: Intel Core i9 9900k
Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro RGB
Lüfter: Corsair LL 120 RGB
Netzteil: 850 Watt Corsair CORSAIR Netzteil RM850x ATX Modular

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sockenpopel


----------



## evilgrin68 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair H150i Pro RGB macht komische Geräusche*

Moin


Sockenpopel schrieb:


> Alles lief reibungslos und so, wie es sollte. Ich habe den PC vorhin neugestartet und seitdem macht die (ich gehe davon aus) Kühlung komische Geräusche.



Dann solltest du wirklich erst einmal schauen ob es wirklich die Kühlung (Pumpe/Lüfter) sind. Kannst du die Drehzahlen der Pumpe/Lüfter auslesen? Womit Steuerst/Überwachst du die Corsair Kühlung?


----------



## Sockenpopel (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair H150i Pro RGB macht komische Geräusche*

Ich kann die Drehzahlen der Lüfter über Corsairs Software iCue einsehen. Die RPM der Lüfter liegt im balancierten Bereich bei ca. 640 und bei der Pumpe bei fast konstanten 2070 RPM. Wenn ich vom balancierten in den intensiven Modus wechsle, steigt die RPM der Lüfter auf ca. 900 und die der Pumpe auf 2800. Das Geräusch bleibt aber dennoch vorhanden. Könnte das ein Zeichen dafür sein, dass es mit der Wasserkühlung nicht zusammenhängt?

Falls du es dir etwas genauer anschauen willst, kann ich dir eine Audiodatei mit dem Geräusch schicken!

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## B4C4RD! (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair H150i Pro RGB macht komische Geräusche*

Moin,

Das hoert sich fuer Mich so an, als wuerde die AiO unter "Last" automatisch Hochdrehen, ich hab die H100i Pro & bei Mir laufen Pumpe/Lüfter auf Intensiv, ich hab dieses "Laut - Leise" werden zumindest der Luefter ebenfalls was bei Mir zumindest keinerlei "Defekt" darstellt sondern sich das System lediglich Hochdreht wenn es denkt "Oh, Er will Leistung abrufen, ich fahr Mich mal Hoch" in dem Sinne ...


----------

